# Humid nights.



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

I went back to the same general area as last night, but on different tracks. Much better results tonight than last night. Well in the snake department. Seen at least 6 species but unfortunately some were roadkill. I decided to skip the keelbacks this time... over 120 in two nights.. too many haha

Start off with a nice water python that was on the edge of the road.













Then came up to a roadkill Common Tree Snake (Not the only one of the night)








Plenty of slugs out tonight aswell.








Some more frogs, same species as last night.
























Nearly stood on this little Eastern Brown, but I think he may have been stood on already  A cow I'm assuming, he was alive, but just barely.












Brown backed honey eater? These birds are content on sitting still, one did the same thing a few months ago, just sat there.








Cute little hatchy Water Python, people say they are aggressive, this is the first one to have a go at me, obviously because he's a baby.











And lastly, this big ol' grumpy coastal, didn't like me moving him off the road, but after seeing 4 other dead snakes on the road I didn't want to leave him there. Was such a gorgeous snake.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice finds mate. That carpet python looks big. I'm guessing over 2.5 metres. Roughly how long was it?


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Nice finds mate. That carpet python looks big. I'm guessing over 2.5 metres. Roughly how long was it?



Your about spot on I reckon 2.5 or so.


----------



## Steve68 (Dec 28, 2012)

awsome pics


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome pic's, thanks for sharing.
It is a shame seeing dead animals though, poor CTS, it's also a shame that it was not the only one of the night.
Also felt sorry for the EBS, he had a nice pattern on him


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the photos mate and that Coastal is AMAZING! 

I'm looking forward to adding one to my collection one day.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Thanks for the photos mate and that Coastal is AMAZING!
> 
> I'm looking forward to adding one to my collection one day.



Cheers, it was quite funny actually, after I moved him off, he decided to climb a very thin dead melaleuca which then bent down to the ground and snapped. Then he went off into the bush


----------



## sharky (Dec 28, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of 'dead' things being posted lately...it's making me sad 

Beautiful pics! Love the water python


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 29, 2012)

I need to go at least one more time before 2013! Probably Sunday, found another track with a few water holes...


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics!!!!! Oh, and have fun!


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually ended up going tonight, plans that I had fell through, turns out it wasn't so great anyway. Found nothing I haven't already posted so I didn't bother with photos :|


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 11, 2013)

Couple from tonight. I pulled a few ticks off the first BTS, wasn't the healthiest looking.











Burtons..






Much better specimen.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 11, 2013)

Stunning Pics mate. BTS looks happy after you deticked him.


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 11, 2013)

Very awesome pictures! The Water Pythons are just divine.. and that slug was really interesting. I don't suppose you know anything about them.. like what species it is?


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 11, 2013)

Nah I wouldn't have a clue sorry. I'm sure somebody on here would though..? There was a fair few of them that I saw just cruising on the dirt road

Cheers


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 22, 2013)

Headed out again the few nights ago

Wasn't as fruitful as others.


Water python










6ft Coastal, the picture makes him look bigger than he actually was.













Cute bird couples 









Sticky


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great finds  We're trying to come up with some decent spots to check out around the local area too (Townsville)


----------

